# Specialist insurers quoting £2k+ - is it due to lack of experience?



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi All

So I have been calling specialist insurers such as CCI, AIB, REIS, etc, for a quote on an R35 GT-R (my circumstances below). They quote 2 or even 3k. Meanwhile, Elephant quote £800.

I do want to take the car to stg 4 so eligibility with Elephant is a potential area, or I do it a year after keeping car stock.

One insurer said the reason for the high price is due to lack of experience in performance cars? Has anyone had an issue with the insurers above on a GT-R with no prior experience?

I have 11yr ncb, no convictions (motoring or otherwise), fulltime employed in IT, live in a nice area, car on drive.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Seems very odd

I am 35, pay £480 F.C.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Try Pace Ward mate.
Any perfomance car specialist will ask about your previous performance cars owned or experienced.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

matty32 said:


> Seems very odd
> 
> I am 35, pay £480 F.C.


But do you have prior performance car experience?


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

TABZ said:


> Try Pace Ward mate.
> Any perfomance car specialist will ask about your previous performance cars owned or experienced.


Yeah that is true and fair enough. What makes Pace Ward any different? Just asking.  

So my worry is if I insure the car for a year with Elephant/Admiral, I'd really like to get competitive quotes from the specialists. Partly as I do want to modify the car (no more than stg 4 engine wise).

EDIT: Their site says "Have you owned a sports/performance car for over a year?" so looks like they will be no better.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blade1 said:


> But do you have prior performance car experience?


I’d like to think so..

32,34 gtr various evos etc


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

matty32 said:


> I’d like to think so..
> 
> 32,34 gtr various evos etc


Yeah that's the difference to me.

Nonetheless, there's plenty of youngsters on here with an R35 and who go on to modify it?

Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not sure if there is 

Tbh it***8217;s all about risk and totally see where they coming from

You need to also think about running costs £2k will disappear very quickly in other stuff


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

matty32 said:


> Not sure if there is
> 
> Tbh it***8217;s all about risk and totally see where they coming from
> 
> You need to also think about running costs £2k will disappear very quickly in other stuff


I've seen plenty of threads by people in their 20s who've brought this car, from ownership of ordinary cars?

And people older.

Yes I understand where they're coming from and don't have a problem with that. There's no certainty that I will crash, but on paper the risk is higher. A supercar will have the temptation to put your foot down which makes anything more likely. But doesn't mean that will happen in my case.

Running costs is another topic altogether and I've been through that (brakes, tires, fuel, tax, etc) and can justify the costs (although partly because I will get the car serviced by an indy specialist such as Litchfields or Kaizer, not Nissan themselves). And a slush fund for emergencies. I can afford 2k insurance but justifying that is something else and cheaper insurance is available.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I doubt anyone uses Nissan to service their car these days 

Anyway hope you get it sorted


----------

